# Crocodile collection for SALE!!



## gav.b1984

hi,
Due to me & gf not being together now I will have aventually have to down size my house and concentrate on my children,this is my genuin reason for this sale!!

Please I do not want message after message saying shame you have to get rid and questions like are they tame,drop the price etc

Please,please,please only pm me if you serious(DWA),have the money etc you can arrange courier for them to?

for sale- 3 1/2 ft female african dwarf crocodile(paperwork/chipped)£400.00

2ft african dwarf crocodile(male I think)(paperwork/chipped)£500.00 breed by shaun(crocodiles of the world)

2ft african dwarf crocodile(male I think)paperwork/chipped)£500.00 breed by shaun(crocodiles of the world)
All these crocodiles are in fantasic condition and very well looked after, feeding brilliant on mice/rats/chicken/trout/salmon/rainbow crab(treat) etc

Also in sale can be a enclosure approx 13ftX6ft with two sections and a glass front for viewing,pond,lights etc..would have to be took down and need a van to move away viewing of this is recomended as can't get a full picture as its in garage(you would have to see it to know what I mean but it's smart)£350.00

gavin-07562620841(don't mess me about this is/going to be hard enough)


----------



## gav.b1984

gav.b1984 said:


> hi,
> Due to me & gf not being together now I will have aventually have to down size my house and concentrate on my children,this is my genuin reason for this sale!!
> 
> Please I do not want message after message saying shame you have to get rid and questions like are they tame,drop the price etc
> 
> Please,please,please only pm me if you serious(DWA),have the money etc you can arrange courier for them to?
> 
> for sale- 3 1/2 ft female african dwarf crocodile(paperwork/chipped)£400.00
> 
> 2ft african dwarf crocodile(male I think)(paperwork/chipped)£500.00 breed by shaun(crocodiles of the world)
> 
> 2ft african dwarf crocodile(male I think)paperwork/chipped)£500.00 breed by shaun(crocodiles of the world)
> All these crocodiles are in fantasic condition and very well looked after, feeding brilliant on mice/rats/chicken/trout/salmon/rainbow crab(treat) etc
> 
> Also in sale can be a enclosure approx 13ftX6ft with two sections and a glass front for viewing,pond,lights etc..would have to be took down and need a van to move away viewing of this is recomended as can't get a full picture as its in garage(you would have to see it to know what I mean but it's smart)£350.00
> 
> gavin-07562620841(don't mess me about this is/going to be hard enough)


<a href="Pictures by gavb1984 - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x363/gavb1984/SDC12935.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

They are a bit bigger now!!


----------



## gav.b1984

*overpriced?*

looks like im asking to much for whats about so I'll just say £300.00 each crocodile!!

These crocodiles are in excellent health and condition!!


----------



## fangsy

If only I was ready !!!

DAMN !!!


----------



## gav.b1984

*ready?*



fangsy said:


> If only I was ready !!!
> 
> DAMN !!!


when you ready mate?


----------



## Guest

fangsy said:


> If only I was ready !!!
> 
> DAMN !!!


 
Maybe a excuse to move things along quicker?


----------



## fangsy

gav.b1984 said:


> when you ready mate?


Probably in next couple of months ........

Where abouts are you ?



Jaggers said:


> Maybe a excuse to move things along quicker?


Yea innit ! lol


----------



## Guest

fangsy said:


> Probably in next couple of months ........
> 
> Where abouts are you ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yea innit ! lol


North wales I think but I dont mind curriering for a charge :whistling2:


----------



## fangsy

Jaggers said:


> North wales I think but I dont mind curriering for a charge :whistling2:


What a suprise !!!!


Im in Wales actually , for easter weekend


----------



## Guest

fangsy said:


> What a suprise !!!!
> 
> 
> Im in Wales actually , for easter weekend


Bring me a sheep back lol


----------



## fangsy

Jaggers said:


> Bring me a sheep back lol


No problems ...... your usual Black one ?


----------



## gav.b1984

*north wales*



fangsy said:


> No problems ...... your usual Black one ?


northwales im in Rhyl LL184GA...from april to may im in carribean so b4 or after would suit me?just take my number off add and ring me when ya ready if ive still got them,then we may sort somthing?up ta you....thanks


----------



## fangsy

gav.b1984 said:


> northwales im in Rhyl LL184GA...from april to may im in carribean so b4 or after would suit me?just take my number off add and ring me when ya ready if ive still got them,then we may sort somthing?up ta you....thanks


Sweet mate , thanks .....


----------



## KJ Exotics

Now if only you could get a few snaps of set up for us.


----------



## gav.b1984

*enclosure*



gav.b1984 said:


> hi,
> Due to me & gf not being together now I will have aventually have to down size my house and concentrate on my children,this is my genuin reason for this sale!!
> 
> Please I do not want message after message saying shame you have to get rid and questions like are they tame,drop the price etc
> 
> Please,please,please only pm me if you serious(DWA),have the money etc you can arrange courier for them to?
> 
> for sale- 3 1/2 ft female african dwarf crocodile(paperwork/chipped)£400.00
> 
> 2ft african dwarf crocodile(male I think)(paperwork/chipped)£500.00 breed by shaun(crocodiles of the world)
> 
> 2ft african dwarf crocodile(male I think)paperwork/chipped)£500.00 breed by shaun(crocodiles of the world)
> All these crocodiles are in fantasic condition and very well looked after, feeding brilliant on mice/rats/chicken/trout/salmon/rainbow crab(treat) etc
> 
> Also in sale can be a enclosure approx 13ftX6ft with two sections and a glass front for viewing,pond,lights etc..would have to be took down and need a van to move away viewing of this is recomended as can't get a full picture as its in garage(you would have to see it to know what I mean but it's smart)£350.00
> 
> gavin-07562620841(don't mess me about this is/going to be hard enough)


javascript:;

If you can imagine this enclosure wit a all glass front of four sections a pond cut out and the whole enclosure raised so pond fits in(sleepers included so you can raise enclosure)all lights and in excellent condition fully insulated but would have to be re-done by yourself as enclosure needs to be dismantled!!hope helps my questions and get some actual pics 2moz!!


----------



## gav.b1984

*pic did'nt work*



gav.b1984 said:


> javascript:;
> 
> If you can imagine this enclosure wit a all glass front of four sections a pond cut out and the whole enclosure raised so pond fits in(sleepers included so you can raise enclosure)all lights and in excellent condition fully insulated but would have to be re-done by yourself as enclosure needs to be dismantled!!hope helps my questions and get some actual pics 2moz!!


i'll try again!!


----------



## gav.b1984

*picture*



gav.b1984 said:


> i'll try again!!


----------



## GJUK

gav.b1984 said:


> looks like im asking to much for whats about so I'll just say £300.00 each crocodile!!
> 
> These crocodiles are in excellent health and condition!!


Get some current photos up of the younger ones.


----------



## gav.b1984

*Everything SOLD...SOLD...SOLD*

It was good while it lasted,take care all ya rfuk dwa!!:2thumb:


----------

